# Netherlands: Receiving BSN while on AirBNB - Burgerservicenummer



## GermanExpat

Hello people, I am close to losing my temper really... 

My question in short: Being a German inside-EU working immigrant to the Netherlands, I need to register for a BSN on arrival (within 5 days). Will the municipiality require me to hand in a definite address and signature of my landlord/host where I will be living? 

My problem is that for the first three months, I have booked a stay with an AirBNB host, and I am not sure they will sign the form for me.  Which might lead to the situation that Utrecht town hall will refuse to give me a BSN, which will make me lose my job quite possibly...  Also, I am planning to stay in the Netherlands for the purpose of work for longer than four months.

A similar question has been stated here, but I am not sure how up-to-date the answers are:
www_expatforum_com/expats/benelux-expat-forum-expats-living-belgium-netherlands-luxembourg/870778-how-get-bsn-living-hotel.html

The information from Utrecht municipality reads quite strict: "A rental contract or contract of sale of your home, or your proprietor’s permission, for which you need to complete the form 'verklaring bewoning adres' (pdf in Dutch)."
https_www_utrecht_nl/city-of-utrecht/living/formalities/registering-from-abroad/

Thanks for help with this, and your experiences. Thank you very much.


----------



## expat16

Normally when you rent a property in NL the ad will indicate whether you can register or not. I think an air bnb property will not offer you that possibility, it is indeed up to the landlord and the rules that apply in the municipality. 

I had to show a (room) rental contract to get the BSN. So perhaps your landlord can draft one for you. I don't recall a requirement of having to get a BSN within 5 days though.

Good luck.

Edited to add: I didn't have a BSN yet (was in the process of getting it) when I started working. They simply can't pay you until you get one. Also, you can't open a bank account until you have the BSN.


----------



## cschrd2

for a registration at citi hall you need a rental agreement or house deed in your name. Without that you are homeless (according to the state).


----------



## miguel_esp

*So what happened?*



GermanExpat said:


> Hello people, I am close to losing my temper really...
> 
> My question in short: Being a German inside-EU working immigrant to the Netherlands, I need to register for a BSN on arrival (within 5 days). Will the municipiality require me to hand in a definite address and signature of my landlord/host where I will be living?
> 
> My problem is that for the first three months, I have booked a stay with an AirBNB host, and I am not sure they will sign the form for me.  Which might lead to the situation that Utrecht town hall will refuse to give me a BSN, which will make me lose my job quite possibly...  Also, I am planning to stay in the Netherlands for the purpose of work for longer than four months.
> 
> A similar question has been stated here, but I am not sure how up-to-date the answers are:
> www_expatforum_com/expats/benelux-expat-forum-expats-living-belgium-netherlands-luxembourg/870778-how-get-bsn-living-hotel.html
> 
> The information from Utrecht municipality reads quite strict: "A rental contract or contract of sale of your home, or your proprietor’s permission, for which you need to complete the form 'verklaring bewoning adres' (pdf in Dutch)."
> https_www_utrecht_nl/city-of-utrecht/living/formalities/registering-from-abroad/
> 
> Thanks for help with this, and your experiences. Thank you very much.


I'm in the same situation as you. I'm going from Spain to the Netherlands for more than 4 months, and I have an airbnb room for a month and a half. What did you do?? was there any problem with the 5 days?? Please help


----------



## Bagr007

Was any of you able to figure this out? I'm dealing with the same issue. I was at city office today and they refused to make me an appointment for getting BSN for more than 4 months, because I don't have permission from landlord, which is obvious because I'm staying at Airbnb. The fact that I'm EU citizen doesn't look to make any difference.


----------



## ananeto

Hello,

Were you able to get the BSN via your Airbnbhost?
I'm in a similar situation.

Thank you 🙏


----------

